# i need a 90,93 240sx wiring diagram



## goj_cloud (May 21, 2006)

i have a 90 240sx and it has a 93 twin cam engine in it the ecu it also 90 i cannot match a couple of wires that goes on the harness b/c the shape of it is reversed, and teh engine wont start.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

goj_cloud said:


> i have a 90 240sx and it has a 93 twin cam engine in it the ecu it also 90 i cannot match a couple of wires that goes on the harness b/c the shape of it is reversed, and teh engine wont start.


I dont think that ECU will work with that engine. Need a DOHC ECU?


----------



## goj_cloud (May 21, 2006)

its the ecu thats made for that engine


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

so you're using a 90 ECU with a 93 engine?


----------



## goj_cloud (May 21, 2006)

No i got the ecu for the 93 engine


----------

